# Stem angle for CAAD10



## kets (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok lets put proper fit + comfort level issues aside and talk about looks!
Wanted my bike to look good with having my stem angle parallel as my 54cm top tube angle.My current stem is the stock C2 which has 84deg (too much rise)
Should I get a 82 or 10deg?
To those with experience, please advice


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a 54 caad 10 as wel,didnt like the 6deg. stem,so I gotta shimano 7s stem ,theyre about 10 deg. & look better,I also tried a 16deg. & it drops too much .


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, I've got the PRO Vibe 7s stem (120mm, 10°) on my CAAD10 as well and it's almost perfectly at the same angle as the top tube.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

You will need to go with a -17 degree stem to get a parallel look...though if you are trying to match it up to your top tube a -10 might work since it has a slightly sloping top tube.

Also consider, the 54cm has a .5 degree slacker head tube angle to the stem will point up just a bit more than on my bike.

I'm looking at changing to a -67 to -65 degree stem for a bit more drop...Yes, I'm built closer to an ape with shorter legs, longer arm and longer torso...so it will look like a huge drop, but with me on the bike will look fairly normal.

Here is what my 56cm looks like with a -17 degree Thompson and a "Slam that Stem" top cap spacer:


----------



## kets (Aug 29, 2012)

Appreciate your replies!
I got a cheapo 10deg ITM stem to try it out.Think it will look better imo if slammed though..


----------

